

Show HN: Beautifully crafted code snippets with Kickdrop - strukturedkaos
https://kickdrop.me

======
D-Train
Oh, wow, this is pretty slick! I like being able to see a demo of the drops.

Is your plan to open the code or marketplace up so others can build other
drops, and do a revenue share?

~~~
strukturedkaos
We'll be accepting applications to be come a contributor very soon. This will
include details on the benefits of contributing.

Thanks and keep checking back!

~~~
D-Train
What are the next planned drops? Will they be free or paid?

~~~
andrewreifman
Hey D-Train,

I'm on the Kickdrop team. We will always be releasing free drops for our
users. That's something that will never change. From time to time, we will
release premium (paid) drops. These will be drops that we've put a little more
sweat into, and will be the best content we can provide. Thanks for asking!

